# Adresse IP fixe : quels risques ? Sécuriser réseau ?



## la boudeuse (16 Mai 2014)

Bonjour à tous et toutes.
Pour des raisons pro, nous devons installer une appli (cogilog gestion) en accès distant via internet mais ce n'est pas une solution cloud. La société nous a demandé de créer une adresse IP fixe auprès de No-IP. Ce que j'ai fait.
Un ami (ingénieur informatique) me dit que c'est risqué.
Je le cite : 
_-"- créer un réseau avec une connexion à distance comporte toujours un risque
surtout si derrière tu as tous tes ordi avec tes données ;
- une simple connexion sur une ip fixe en frontal est vulnérable sur le net
;
- pour bien faire il faut un routeur crypté de part et d'autre, un serveur
sur lequel ne figure que les données en commun et une gestion des accès,
bref une usine à gaz...
- le plus simple serait de synchroniser les données vers leur site avec une
connexion sécurisé vers et chez eux ou bien de passer sur une solution
"cloud" ;
- si un accès est ouvert chez toi, même sécurisé, c'est le porte ouverte...

Conclusion : il faut opter pour une solution "cloud" ()_

Hélas l'éditeur Cogilog ne le propose pas.
Cette installation est destinée à la maison, dont voici la config. :
1 imac pour l'activité de mon mari - connexion ethernet
1 imac pour la mienne ) wifi sur le réseau que j'ai créer (qui ne porte pas le même nom que celui de la livebox)
(ipad /i phone)
Live box sagem Orange Mode sécurité WPA/WPA2
1 airport expert
1 aiport extreme

Je ne suis pas du tout spécialiste, quelqu'un de compétent peut-il me conseiller ?

PS : j'ai accès à ma LiveBox et dans paramètres WIFI je vois plein d'"Equipement inconnu" autorisés. 

Merci par avance. 
C'est urgent car vrai besoin pour l'entreprise de mon mari.


----------



## lolipale (29 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

En lieu et place d'une IP fixe, vous pouvez utiliser une adresse dyndns (www.dyndns.org).
Votre adresse IP peut alors changer. 
L'adresse DynDNs ne change pas car la box ou le modem informe les serveurs DynDns du changement de votre ip lorqu'elle survient pour une raison ou une autre.
Pour une prise à distance, cela marche parfaitement y compris pour un lien VPN.

Bonne journée
Cordialement


----------



## la boudeuse (2 Juin 2014)

Merci pour la réponse et désolée d'avoir tardé de mon côté je n'avais pas vu l'alerte mail !


----------

